# New Rheems XR90



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Have anyone heard of these water heaters.. XR90 these little guys pack a big punch! 30 gallon gas water heater that has a 3" B-vent pipe that put out 90 gallons of hot water in the 1st hour and 60 gallons the 2nd hour. Look out A.O Smith your Vertex just got sized up by some one smaller.... :whistling2:

By


----------

